

Disqus, Daniel Ha interview - volida
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2008/04/daniel-ha-disqu.html

======
volida
by the way something I noticed, clickpass breaks the back button (the same
happens in Hacker News and Disqus login page). My guess is that a hidden
iframe is loaded by clickpass which is redirected, therefore requiring you to
click the browser back button twice)

